# AOSP ROM Suggestions?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I have pretty much run all the major AOSP ROMS out there besides Liquid...(so I have ran: ShiftAOSP, OMFGB, CM7)...So far Shift has been the smoothest and most reliable, but updates are kind of slow right now...what do you guys think I should try (something that's new and updated)? I hope they get MIUI on the Thunderbolt to try something new.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been on CM7 for a while and its been great. Why not just use what's best for you? Why do you need constant updates? Not being rude just curious?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:
 

> I've been on CM7 for a while and its been great. Why not just use what's best for you? Why do you need constant updates? Not being rude just curious?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


I'm sorry I didn't mean constant updates just a ROM that has been recently updated. CM7 is what I am on now and the lockscreen is pretty sluggish (using widgetlocker). Also seem to have a lot of keyboard problems, but maybe that is unrelated to CM7


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't mean constant updates just a ROM that has been recently updated. CM7 is what I am on now and the lockscreen is pretty sluggish (using widgetlocker). Also seem to have a lot of keyboard problems, but maybe that is unrelated to CM7


Lockscreen lag will go away with auto-brightness turned off.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

"CC268 said:


> So I have pretty much run all the major AOSP ROMS out there besides Liquid...(so I have ran: ShiftAOSP, OMFGB, CM7)...So far Shift has been the smoothest and most reliable, but updates are kind of slow right now...what do you guys think I should try (something that's new and updated)? I hope they get MIUI on the Thunderbolt to try something new.


Theory said Shift will be updated this weekend & I think Omfgb nightly are back up... Maybe. I only tried it for a day & went back to shift but the 9/13 build is very fast and smooth.

Sent from my 5am5ung SGH-R225


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

CC268 said:


> So I have pretty much run all the major AOSP ROMS out there besides Liquid...(so I have ran: ShiftAOSP, OMFGB, CM7)...So far Shift has been the smoothest and most reliable, but updates are kind of slow right now...what do you guys think I should try (something that's new and updated)? I hope they get MIUI on the Thunderbolt to try something new.


Have you tried Th3ory 's BLACKSOURC3? It's like butter.

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Lockscreen lag will go away with auto-brightness turned off.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


ahhhh thats it. thanks for all the responses guys


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Omfgb has always been my favorite aosp rom, and I have run all except for shiftaosp


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for BlackSourc3.

I love AOSP, but I've been sticking with Sense ROMs lately. The network-location/incompatible-apps bugs in AOSP are too frustrating.


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have skyraider and love it....don't know if this an asop Rom ...what is an asop Rom?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

cyborg03 said:


> I have skyraider and love it....don't know if this an asop Rom ...what is an asop Rom?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It means Android Open Source Project - it's the most basic ROM you can find, which is actually a good thing. It's bare-bones - no HTC Sense, Moto Blur, Touch-Wiz to slow it down. It's how Google intended Android to run. Almost all AOSP ROMs are based off Cyanogen Mod, you can find more info here: 
http://www.cyanogenmod.com/about


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have thought about trying a Sense ROM again as they do perform every task on the phone reliably, but im so used to the speed of AOSP, but I will have to try one out again


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I am hooked on flashing roms and trying new stuff. However OMFGB has kept my attention for a while. Best aosp rom imho.

Sent from my Bolt running OMFGB nightlies.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I have thought about trying a Sense ROM again as they do perform every task on the phone reliably, but im so used to the speed of AOSP, but I will have to try one out again


Try BAMF Forever. You will not be disappointed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"NBAJWill55 said:


> +1 for BlackSourc3.
> 
> I love AOSP, but I've been sticking with Sense ROMs lately. The network-location/incompatible-apps bugs in AOSP are too frustrating.


I'm used to it... I've owned a galaxy s phone. Amazing how normal android functions were never addressed by samsung


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

NBAJWill55 said:


> +1 for BlackSourc3.
> 
> I love AOSP, but I've been sticking with Sense ROMs lately. The network-location/incompatible-apps bugs in AOSP are too frustrating.


If you want to give AOSP a shot again, I recommend you just turn Wifi on, hide the wifi icon, and never turn it off. That will fix your network location problem.

However, I can't do anything about the incompatible apps issues (like NFL app). However, these are incredibly rare. But if you gotta have them, well, you gotta have them.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Lockscreen lag will go away with auto-brightness turned off.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


I really wonder what is causing this lag on some phones. Others (including myself) have had auto brightness on and experienced no lag. Yet many, have the lag issues. Makes me wonder if certain phones have different hardware. I wonder if there would be any correlation between lockscreen lag and manufacturing date.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with icanhazdroid. If you want to try a sense ROM, BAMF Forever is very nice. Every once in a while I get bored (not with CM7) and try a sense ROM for a day, but I always end up going back to CM7  I also use tiamat's kernel with CM7.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I totally agree. Bamf forever is nice. I really like the lockscreen, the camera, and the general aesthetics, but after the speed and options from CM7, it's really hard to stay with sense.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

CBMC said:


> I really wonder what is causing this lag on some phones. Others (including myself) have had auto brightness on and experienced no lag. Yet many, have the lag issues. Makes me wonder if certain phones have different hardware. I wonder if there would be any correlation between lockscreen lag and manufacturing date.


My speculation/guess is that when the phone is turned back on, there's a certain value that the brightness gets set to and then the clock starts ticking before the auto-brightness timer event is thrown for the first time, at which point it will adjust the screen according to the surrounding environment's light. I suspect there is a bug in our TBolt-specific AOSP-based code that doesn't manually fire that first "AutoBrightness" event but lets time fire it off for us. You know how CM7 has some setting to specify the sampling rate? I bet if you decrease this to an insanely small rate, that this delay practically goes away.

Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

"lortay78 said:


> I totally agree. Bamf forever is nice. I really like the lockscreen, the camera, and the general aesthetics, but after the speed and options from CM7, it's really hard to stay with sense.


I think each has their respective pluses and minuses. ASOPs are way too buggy and temperamental (esp CM); but you can't beat the gadgets. Sense ROMs, IMHO, seem more stable and the features put together a little better. However, they are often not as "sophisticated" as some ASOPs.

Honestly, I don't see much difference in speed (or battery life).


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can not go wrong with omfgb


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably will go back to OMFGB or try Liquid


----------

